# 2 free nexus 7 giveaways



## ejatds (Apr 6, 2012)

hey guys, just thought i'd share with you a contest I found.
http://woobox.com/anp8dm/1lkhe2

definitely legit. all past winners from their previous contests got their prizes. 
good luck!


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh I see what you did there, I just gave you 5 free entries. Sneaky sneaky.

I think you guys should use this link: http://woobox.com/anp8dm/1mdppe it's big, green and full of candy*

*really!**

***not really*​


----------

